# Bike accident, MV high student killed



## light_monkey (Apr 27, 2005)

A cross post from mtbr.

Surprised no one else posted. I heard about it few days ago. Sad.

<br />
<br />
http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_26807458/cupertino-young-bicyclist-hit-by-vehicle-killed<br/>


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I was surprised to hear of a truck that size on that road. It's not that big. 

It is unfortunate for the teen and family. 

I guess it's too late for him, but I'm glad the gov signed the bill that allows a barrier between bike lanes and car lanes now. Even those "flexy" pillars you see around would have been helpful here I think.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

One of those gravel trucks crushed a high school teacher at a major intersection in Santa Cruz a few years ago.


----------

